# Nom d'ordinateur au lieu de l'adresse IP



## Steph0881 (18 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème qui commence a me faire regretter mon passage a MAC ! Dans aucune application je peut utiliser le nom de l'ordinateur au lieu de l'adresse ip pour accèder au donnés et surtout controler l'ordinateur a distance ! Je m'explique, disont que je veut controler mon serveur, je doit tapper son adresse : 192.168.0.XXX et je ne peut pas tapper tout simplement son nom (serveur1). Ce qui pose probleme, c'est que mon serveur a une adresse ip dynamique donc qui change au 6 jours, et je n'aie pas d'écran sur le serveur pour aller voir la nouvelle adresse ip. C'est tres frustrant, avec chicken of the vnc, vnc dimension, avec microsoft remote desktop et meme avec VNC web viewer ! Meme le serveur web n'est pas accessible (http://serveur1 dans firefox ou safari !) sur Windows tout marche #1.

C'est quoi le probleme ? Ça vien de moi ou de Mac Os X ? Ça me frustre vraimant de toujours devoir tapper les adresses ip, j'ai une bonne dizaine d'ordinateurs et je me trompe souvent quand le DHCP redonne des nouvelles adresse.

Je ne peut egalement pas donner des adresse ip static, car 2 de mes machines ont des problemes et n'ont pas d'acces au réseau quand je donne des adresses static, donc je garde des adresses Dynamique ! SVP éclairez moi !


----------



## daffyb (18 Septembre 2007)

tes machines elles sont sous windows ou MacOS ?
et en tapant serveur.local ??


----------



## Steph0881 (18 Septembre 2007)

J'ai 2 MacBook (1 a moi)

et les autres sont toute sous Windows XP. Si je tape nomdelamachine.local ChikenOfTheVNC et VNC Dimension fermes ....

Je me suis renseigner, un ami a moi est asser douer, et il semblerais que Mac ne gère tout simplement pas les nom d'ordinateur selon lui ... est-ce vrai ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

ben c'est faux!

j'ai 2 pc sous xp, un powermac sous tiger, un iBook sous tiger.

je passe par le menu aller puis se connecter au serveur et enfin: j'entre le nom de l'ordi cible. Maintenant reste à savoir de quelle façon est configuré le réseau et dans quel sens tu cherches un ordi
d'un mac vers pc ou l'inverse?


----------



## tioumen (18 Septembre 2007)

Hi !

Si tu veux toucher ton mac avec le nom il te faut taper le nom FQDN (serveur1.domain). Sinon mettre une entr&#233;e dans le fichier /etc/hosts sur le mac et dans le fichier /system32/drivers/etc/host de la machine Windows.  => Changer les entr&#233;es a chaque fin de bail IP

As tu un serveur DNS sur ton r&#233;seau ? Car lui se chargerai de r&#233;cup&#233;rer les infos pour toi... 

Cordialement,

Tioumen


----------



## Steph0881 (18 Septembre 2007)

Ce que j'aimerais faire, c'est a partir de mon MacBook, prendre le controle d'un PC (j'ai déj/a les logiciels et çca fonctionne tres bien). Mais pour controler mon pc a distance, je doit tapper 192,168,0,XXX, mais j'aimerais pouvoir tapper le nom de l'ordinateur.

Je n'aie pas de serveur DNS, et je n'aie pas l'intention d'en installer un, je ne veut pas me compliquer la vie avec ca. Ce qui me frustre le plus, c'est sur mes machines windows, j'ouvre VNC viewer, et je tappe le nom de la machine et ca marche du premier coup. Sur mac, avec Chicken of the vnc, real vnc et VNC dimension et également Remote Desktop de microsoft, je doit tapper l'adresse IP !


----------



## koeklin (18 Septembre 2007)

est ce que ça, ça peut t'aider? 
----->http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/nomdumac.html


----------



## Steph0881 (18 Septembre 2007)

Non ! Le probleme, est que si je tappe http://serveur normalement je devrais voir le serveur web installé dessu l'ordinateur (PC sous Windows XP pro) mais là, je voie : Impossible d'afficher la page. Si je tappe : http://192.168.0.10 je vois très bien le serveur WEB et le serveur FTP aussi.

Donc je voudrais, a partir de mon mac, pouvoir tapper : http://serveur et qu'il affiche son serveur web.


----------



## da capo (18 Septembre 2007)

je dis peut &#234;tre une anerie mais *bonjour* pour windows, &#231;a n'irait pas ?


----------



## Steph0881 (18 Septembre 2007)

Je vais essayer bonjour d&#232;s se soir ...

D&#233;soler pour l'&#233;dit, je pensais cr&#233;er une nouvelle discution ! ...


----------



## Steph0881 (18 Septembre 2007)

Encore d&#233;soler pour l'edit du 2e post, je ne sais pas si un gentil modo pourrais effacer ??


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2007)

Oui, c'est possible, mais après on ne va plus rien comprendre. 
C'est le truc que ton ami a dit qui te cause un souci ? 
Bah, c'est la vie, il y des gens qui ne savent pas tout mais qui le croient


----------



## tioumen (18 Septembre 2007)

hi !

Ba ecout emoi j'ai pas de souci &#224; ce niveau la... j'ai comme serveur DNS mon routeur Livebox et elle g&#232;re toutes les r&#233;solution DNS. 

Qu'est ce que tu as comme DNS sur ton MacBooK ?

EDIT : DSL pour le DNS encore une fois mais cela pourrais bien r&#233;soudre pas mal de probl&#232;me.

Cordialement,

Tioumen


----------



## Steph0881 (18 Septembre 2007)

Est-ce qu'ont pourrais se voir (tioumen) sur MSN ou pourrais tu me donner une adresse courriel par MP ?

Ton serveur DNS, c'est ton routeur ? ou alors, tu a tout simplement installer un serveur DNS sur un ordinateur ?

Et que veut tu dire par là ? Qu'est-ce que j'ai comme serveur dns sur le macbook ?

Merci


----------



## florentmair (18 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

Il existe aussi la solution d'éditer le fichier /etc/hosts et d'indiquer les correspondances adresse IP et nom de machine.

Exemple :
192.168.0.2      serveur


Bien évidemment il faut que ton serveur possède une adresse IP Fixe


----------



## tioumen (18 Septembre 2007)

florentmair a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il existe aussi la solution d'&#233;diter le fichier /etc/hosts et d'indiquer les correspondances adresse IP et nom de machine.
> 
> ...






tioumen a dit:


> Hi !
> 
> Si tu veux toucher ton mac avec le nom il te faut taper le nom FQDN (serveur1.domain). Sinon mettre une entr&#233;e dans le fichier /etc/hosts sur le mac et dans le fichier /system32/drivers/etc/host de la machine Windows.  => Changer les entr&#233;es a chaque fin de bail IP



Bien jou&#233;...


----------



## florentmair (18 Septembre 2007)

tioumen a dit:


> Bien joué...


fatigué :rateau:


----------



## tioumen (19 Septembre 2007)

Steph0881 a dit:


> Est-ce qu'ont pourrais se voir (tioumen) sur MSN ou pourrais tu me donner une adresse courriel par MP ?
> 
> Ton serveur DNS, c'est ton routeur ? ou alors, tu a tout simplement installer un serveur DNS sur un ordinateur ?
> 
> ...



Hi ! 

pour le MP c'est fait...

Mon DNS est en fait ma livebox 192.168.1.1 => Elle stock les noms des machines sur LAN.

Donc pas de serveur effectuant juste le role de serveur DNS chez moi 

Quand je suis chez moi le DNS : 192.168.1.1

=> pour voir cela # cat /private/etc/resolv.conf

Cordialement,

Tioumen


----------



## Steph0881 (20 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

j'ai essayer d'accèder a mon serveur web en tappant : http://server.local mais firefox me donne une erreur comme si la page d'existait pas.

Je trouve ça dommage, car je ne peut pas accèder au serveur de l'école (ont a un systeme dynamique, et je ne sais pas l'adresse du serveur). Pour aller voir nos vidéo de cours, ont doit aller sur http://serveur_video et je n'ai pas l'Adresse IP ... je suis un peut déçue de ça ... Je n'aimerais pas être obliger de redémarrer en Windows juste pour écouter une vidéo de 15 minutes ....


----------



## florentmair (20 Septembre 2007)

un serveur sans ip fixe ??


----------



## daffyb (20 Septembre 2007)

florentmair a dit:


> un serveur sans ip fixe ??



mouai, en effet, c'est étrange, mais bon.... tu pourrais pas lui donner une IP fixe


----------



## Steph0881 (20 Septembre 2007)

Oui c'est asser idiot je l'accorde, mais c'est le choix de l'école loll


----------



## tioumen (21 Septembre 2007)

Steph0881 a dit:


> Oui c'est asser idiot je l'accorde, mais c'est le choix de l'école loll


 
Ok c'est le choix de l'école ... mais c'est qui l'admin la bas ?? 

Tu croix vraiment que quelqu'un verra si ton serveur est en IP fixe ou dynamique??


----------



## Steph0881 (24 Septembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas si effectivement l'adresse est dynamique ou static, mais l'école ne m'a donner que l'adresse ... Je n'aie pas son adresse et je ne sais pas si je pourrais l'avoir.

Bon je vais vivre avec ... je trouve étrange que Windows tout passe #1, mais que sur Mac ca ne passe pas ....


----------



## GLX (27 Septembre 2007)

Steph0881 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si effectivement l'adresse est dynamique ou static, mais l'école ne m'a donner que l'adresse ... Je n'aie pas son adresse et je ne sais pas si je pourrais l'avoir.
> 
> Bon je vais vivre avec ... je trouve étrange que Windows tout passe #1, mais que sur Mac ca ne passe pas ....



Installe et lance WakeOnLan puis dans le menu Hosts--> Scan local networks
tu auras le nom, l'ip et l'adresse Mac de chaque machine du réseau.


----------



## Nykoh (9 Novembre 2007)

hello !

Je sais pas si pour toi s'est une option envisageable, mais pourquoi ne pas créer un nom de domaine gratuit genre dyndns qui donnerai : serveur1.dyndns.org

Après tu installe un demon, pour gérer le pb des ip dynamiques !

J'avais ce pb quand j'ai créé mon serveur ftp, en créant un nom de domaine, plus aucun souci d'accès, je tape le nom du serveur dans firefox et ca roule !


----------

